# Chalk Paint Table



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure why you picked a paint made from thinned out plaster and cheap hobby acrylics but it seemed to work for you. I know the idea of not have to prep properly is appealing to some. I hope you do not pay a price in durability of the finish. You did wax the final finish or put something over it right? It has no protective qualities of its own.

Next time, if you strip a top like you did, you will be better off applying regular stain, wiping off the excess, and then applying your finish coats over the top in the conventional fashion. If you use a poly and stain in one (or a gel stain) product like you did you have to work fairly fast and because of the poly you only have so much time to go back over it. As you now know, it builds up fairly fast with not much you can do about it. You do not have the control over color saturation you would with multiple coats of a regular stain.


----------

